# Audi Dealerships!



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

What the fuck is wrong with Audi dealerships???

I can't count how many times I have been badly treated by these bastards! These people have never had to fight to sell me anything. My TT is my second Audi and I have a bloody R8 on order for which I have put my deposit down for them to accrue interest for two bloody years and that doesn't warrant me the right to be treated well by these bastards!

My dealership (Walton Audi) I leave them messages and they can't be bothered to call me back. If they promise me they will get someone to call me it never happens.

I called West London Audi to get a quote for brake parts for my TT and the guy couldn't be bothered to talk to me. He was extremely rude, didn't want to give me any prices and when I said goodbye the bastard just hang up his phone on my face without even bothering to reply.

I'm sick and tired ot feeling like they're doing me a favour for taking my money off my hands!

I'm not expecting them to roll out the red carpet when I walk in, but I would like at least some courtesy. I have never done anything wrong to any of them and I'm a client FFS.

I like Audi cars and I really like my TT, but I hate this behaviour every time I need these bloody dealers.

Thanks, rant over.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Stansted Audi service department never return phone calls.

On the other hand Dovercourt Audi (Battersea) service department usually do.

I have learnt by this and get my Audi serviced at the latter establishment despite the higher cost.

I guess it's down to the policy of each individual dealership.

I'm surprised that Audi UK don't get a grip of the customer unfriendly dealers.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

This is one reason that would put me off buying another even VW dealers are better and the Subaru dealers are spot on


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

The thing is: I feel completely left on my own just because I bought a bloody sports car to drive in race tracks. What am I supposed to do with a fast sports car, drive to Tesco's??? Speed in the public motorways? Get my license suspended?

I just came back from a BMW dealership. I have booked a test drive on the Z4 Coupe for next Saturday. At least the guys didn't blush when I said track days (the sales guy knows most of the tracks in the UK himself). They said they have lots of customers who have modified their cars for track use and although the warranty doesn't cover mods or damage caused by them, they don't have problems with it.

I don't want that much from the dealership: I want them to sell me the car, give me servicing and if I need help because something in the car is not coping with what I want to do, to at least give me some advice and point me to the best direction. That's what Porsche does and seems like BMW does that too.

I also figured out that if I'm going to spend Â£4~5K in mods on my TT, I may as well sell it and buy a car that won't need changes.

I'm VERY disappointed with the Audi dealerships today.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

tehdarkstar said:


> What the fuck is wrong with Audi dealerships???
> 
> I can't count how many times I have been badly treated by these bastards! These people have never had to fight to sell me anything. My TT is my second Audi and I have a bloody R8 on order for which I have put my deposit down for them to accrue interest for two bloody years and that doesn't warrant me the right to be treated well by these bastards!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this is the same at most dealers. OK you might get the odd one whereby they do what they say but those places are few and far between.

What prices do you want exactly?


----------



## nickdsmith (Feb 8, 2007)

I must agree, got my first Audi 5 weeks ago and York Audi were absolutely cr*p. Never told me what was going on, never returned calls, all after having Â£1500 for the best part of 6 months while the TT was on order (3.2 S-tronic). Brilliant car crap dealers. If I could I would have told them where they could put the car, but they've got us all over a barrel at the moment and so can get away with it.
In the process of getting a Boxster for the other half, and Porsche Nottingham have been really good


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm ...... I must be lucky with my dealer. They seem to offer a better service than this.

Have you thought about using a different dealer Dark?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

We also had a really bad experience with Bishops Stortford trying to order Coope Â£30k+ worth of an A4 cab a few years back - so much so I told them to stuff the order & we'd go elsewhere, they laughed & said "You can't!" - I laughed back & said "No? Watch....!" & did just that :twisted:

We did find some other really good/helpfull dealerships though; Vindis Audi Cambridge, Lea Valley Audi & also a newer dealership, Hatfield Audi; they have been fab recently helping me to arrange some suprise bits for Coopes birthday.... all of the Guys we've dealt with at these have been really friendly, helpfull, interested - spot on really, so happy to recommend any of them.... :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

snooty dealers, i HATE them

bridgwater BMW are awful, they let potential customers just lurking and not even greet people, not just me, but also while there waiting for the car service or something i saw a couple walk in and out after showing interest in a car with no help.

went to bristol audi, alot of the sales people were too busy around one desk, the front ladies didn't really have a clue and there wasn't anyone on the service desk, but a lady who sat near by, not sure what she did.

so after sales service seems poor at these places in general.

i used to have a toyota celica, met a local guy who said he walked into a bristol dealer and the salesman just said to him, i don't think you can afford one! so he went and brought one else where.

dealers, and some people they emply think they are cut above people attitude!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> This is one reason that would put me off buying another even VW dealers are better


Some VW dealers might be but not my local one :evil: 
My local Audi dealer used to be spot on but they have been taken over and are getting worse and worse as time goes on :evil: :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > This is one reason that would put me off buying another even VW dealers are better
> ...


Unfortunately I suffered from C&B syndrome before Andy :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


On the bright side they pissed off there best tech so much he has left and I now have a great Audi Indi garage to go to


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Hmm ...... I must be lucky with my dealer. They seem to offer a better service than this.
> 
> Have you thought about using a different dealer Dark?


I bought my car (and ordered the R8) from Walton Audi (Walton-on-Thames). Utterly useless. West London Audi was even worse. Wimbledon Audi wasn't better than Walton... In the end, I don't want to have to go searching for a dealership that can give me a decent service.

It just feels like BMW dealers are more in tune with drivers than Audi ones.

I'm just sick with all that.

I wrote to Audi CS and they didn't bother to reply either.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> It just feels like BMW dealers are more in tune with drivers than Audi ones.


2 days ago I left a message with the chappy at Leeds BMW that I placed my order for the M3 with.

Still waiting for the lazy twat to ring me back. He is probably out on the piss with my deposit.

Jaguar, only been in once but they were by far the best dealers Ive been in. Shame im not 50.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> Shame im not 50.


True... A Jag XKR or a Merc CLS would look very tasty then...


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

tehdarkstar said:


> It just feels like BMW dealers are more in tune with drivers than Audi ones.


Not mine - appalling they have been (Sytner Sheffield).

From ordering the car to the service I'm receiving. Shocking.

I think some of these dealers have a chip on their shoulder because they know the cars will sell, if not to you, then to someone else. It stinks. Saying that, I can't speak highly enough of Sandals BMW in Wakefield.

I share your pain mate. I had issues with the 3 Audi dealerships I've dealt with. Ordered my TT from Teesside Audi - great when I was buying it, got my deposit, and it was like Mr Hyde had took them over. A salesman at Gilders Audi in Sheffield used to look down on me when I went in - I was highly pleased that day I told him I was buying it from a better dealership (how wrong I was). And finally, Wakefield Audi - well I ordered my Mk2 from there and the service again was sh1te. One of the reasons I decided to cancel to be honest (among others I'll admit).

These people should treat customers with a lot more respect.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Leg said:


> Jaguar, only been in once but they were by far the best dealers Ive been in. Shame im not 50.


I put a deposit down on a Jaguar CXF back in january due out at the end of the year, the dealer phones me every month with updates much more than Audi ever did. Not sure I will take the car but the dealer has been spot on.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

senwar said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > It just feels like BMW dealers are more in tune with drivers than Audi ones.
> ...


I've used Sytner's in the past and sad to hear the quality of the service hasn't changed. :?

However Bridgegate in Chesterfield, sales and service, were very good, few years ago now though.



senwar said:


> I share your pain mate. I had issues with the 3 Audi dealerships I've dealt with. Ordered my TT from Teesside Audi - great when I was buying it, got my deposit, and it was like Mr Hyde had took them over. A salesman at Gilders Audi in Sheffield used to look down on me when I went in - I was highly pleased that day I told him I was buying it from a better dealership (how wring I was). And finally, Wakefield Audi - well I ordered my Mk2 from there and the service again was sh1te. One of the reasons I decided to cancel to be honest (among others I'll admit).
> 
> These people should treat customers with a lot more respect.


I've been looking at an order for the A5 and the salesman I've been dealing with at Gilders has been very good. However when I originally ordered my TT and then looked at replacing it with a MKII TT the salesmen I dealt with at Gilders were pretty appalling. It certainly was a factor in not proceeding with either order. :evil:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

You are lucky you're not in the Glasgow area.

Glasgow Audi are truly appalling.

Without doubt, the worst dealer I've EVER had the misfortune to deal with. :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

BMW dealership in Aylesbury not much better :?

I went in mid Saturday morning - surely a time when you would think a lot of people would go looking at cars.....Not one employee to be found :x 
I waited around for about 5 minutes, wandered around in the showroom, went down to the parts department, sat in a few cars...saw nobody. How on earth do they expect to sell cars like this? :?

We went in a couple of weeks later as a family and spoke to a very nice chap who showed us around the only 3 series Touring they had - their demo car, which was being used as a daily driver by the workshop manager. Absolutely filthy, inside and out :? He promised to call us the next day with some info on Motability - 6 weeks later and not heard a thing from them :x

Similar story in Aylesbury Audi. I was in there with my sister-in-law and her family who were considering an A6 or maybe A4. 2 staff in the showroom and we spent a good 20 minutes looking at the A6 and probably sat in all variants of A4, and A6 they had. Neither of the two staff said a word to us :?

My brother-in-law had Â£20K to spend but it's gone to Jaguar in the end - mainly because of the way he was treated when he first stepped through the door of their dealership :roll:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

never had a problem with bAsingstoke Audi, they are great, they let me dirve a few cars for test drives even they knew i wasnt going to buy them, their service desk is very helpful, the receptionist is fit, the sales people are very polite and generally im very satisfied.


----------



## juggler (Sep 29, 2006)

To balance this a little, East Kent Audi were great(ish) when I dealt with them
- for instance, they should have changed all the tyres before I took delivery but forgot because someone was on holiday. However, they paid for a local dealer to fit my choice of tyres with no fuss whatsoever.

Cambridge Audi have been pretty good too - I've had no end of trivial and non-trivial work done under the extended warranty and the only thing I've ever paid for was new wipers. I haven't even paid for oil or screenwash when they've refilled it from their bulk supply.

Cambridge's valeting crew are shocking, however. It looks as though they clean the interior of the windscreen with a muddy rag.

_Update: the valeting crew did a much better job this time_


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

I know earlier in the thread people have described problems with Stansted (nee Stortford) Audi. Personally I haven't found this - they've always been polite, efficient, responsive etc..

The fact I don't use them anymore (or any other main dealer) has more to do with price - I've also had polite, efficient, responsive service from independents and parted with half as much cash.

i.e. Audi have always treated me fine (except the old St. Albans Audi which later shut anyway), but agree with all the comments on here - frankly for the prices they charge, they should be treating people like royalty.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

The sales guy, Chris Davis, at Stansted Audi always gives 110%. He's great.

The service department are courteous and usually efficient. They also got a lot of praise from me when they fitted new tyres at a pretty respectable price ie cheaper than what I could find myself.

On the other hand the service department never, never return phone calls. I'm not sure why, but they just don't.

Dovercourt (used to be Battersea Audi) now only service Audis; there's no sales department. They always return phone calls. Again I'm not sure why, but they just do.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Well folks, I decided that enough is enough: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=92238

TT is for sale and I will give BMW a try. I ordered my car from HR Owen Chiswick BMW.

The ordering experience so far was better than Audi's and that's good already. The guy promised me that he will be calling me every week with updates on build and delivery of my car.

If they don't work I will try Fiat next time...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i always deal with ABERDEEN audi and 90% of the time they are great

matt is the guy i always deal with and everyone else always offers me advice on servivcing and repairs etc

i was even offered an audi rs4 for a test which should be fun although i dont know if i will make it back in one piece :lol: .


----------

